# Baking powder--how does it lose strength?



## blissful

Does baking powder lose strength because it is exposed to oxygen or heat or ??? 
I came into 2 lbs of it, fresh. 

Do I want to package it to use 8 oz a year for the next 4 years, and how do I do that?
OR
Do I want to package it and give away 24 ounces to friends because it will lose strength?

I can vacuum seal, can, freeze, or store at 55 to 60 degrees F. What would you do?


----------



## Andy M.

I would buy much smaller quantities that can be used up before its expiration date. 

I don't know the answers to your other questions of if the expiration can even be slowed or stopped.


----------



## blissful

No, it was given to me from someone that works at a packaging plant, fresh aluminum free, baking powder, free of charge, in return for other kind favors. I just don't want to waste the gift.


----------



## Andy M.

blissful said:


> No, it was given to me from someone that works at a packaging plant, fresh aluminum free, baking powder, free of charge, in return for other kind favors. I just don't want to waste the gift.



Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------



## blissful

That's okay. I know a little about how things work, but I know nothing of baking powder. Thanks for trying to answer.


----------



## skilletlicker

I dunno. Since I'd just referenced them in the Good Eats thread I read what McGee and Corriher say in the two books I have handy. Learned stuff but no direct answer to your question. I'm not invested but if I was, off the top of my head, I'd drill down into the King Arthur Flour forums. I've not baked seriously in a long time but there are some serious baking geeks there.


----------



## GotGarlic

According to what I've read, it's humidity that causes baking powder to lose its rising properties; otherwise, it keeps indefinitely. I would divide it into 8-oz. portions (maybe in canning jars) and vacuum-seal it, then keep it in a cool, dry place.

http://www.eatbydate.com/other/baking/baking-powder-shelf-life-expiration-date/


----------



## PrincessFiona60

What GG said.  Humidity is what gets baking powder and baking soda.


----------



## blissful

Okay then, I'm going to vacuum pack them in 4-8 oz packages and keep them in a labeled jar in the basement pantry. Thanks for the help!


----------



## blissful

Done and thanks again. Here's a tip. The vacuum sealer treats the powder like water and sucks it towards the seal and when that happens it can't get a good vacuum and won't seal. So I put portions in zip lock bags and then vacuum packed those individually. Worked great!


----------



## Caslon

blissful said:


> Done and thanks again. Here's a tip. The vacuum sealer treats the powder like water and sucks it towards the seal and when that happens it can't get a good vacuum and won't seal. So I put portions in zip lock bags and then vacuum packed those individually. Worked great!



Not to quibble, but it's the Ziplock bags containing the baking soda that needs the air pulled out. Drawing the air out of the container that's storing the Ziplocks can only do so much. Rolling up a paper towel and placing it between the baking soda and the seal should help prevent dust getting sucked up to the sealing area.


----------



## RCJoe

I keep a small jar of cream of tartar in a zip lock bag.  

When I need baking powder I mix it :

1 tsp cream of tarter

1 tsp baking soda

1 tsp corn starch (corn flour as some call it) 

Yields  1 TB.

This makes a double acting baking powder that is reliable.

The cream of tarter responds to the heat and the soda to acids such as in
dairy, eggs, and grain.


----------



## dragnlaw

Good Post!  

Now if I can just remember on down the road.


----------



## jennyema

I keep baking powder in a humidity free “brisker” and it still goes bad.  But only after two years or so.


----------



## GotGarlic

jennyema said:


> I keep baking powder in a humidity free “brisker” and it still goes bad.  But only after two years or so.


"Brisker"?


----------



## dragnlaw

I'd heard of them but didn't realize how popular they actually were...

Brisker


----------



## GotGarlic

dragnlaw said:


> I'd heard of them but didn't realize how popular they actually were...
> 
> Brisker


Interesting, thanks. I wasn't familiar with that.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Baking powder is a mixture of an acid, like cream of tartar, and a base (alkali) usually baling soda.  The two chemicals react when moister is added to release CO2 bubbles.  The CO2 is trapped by the gluten and causes the leavening action in batters, and dough.

Double acting baking powders give a double rise, one set off when moisture is added, the other activated by heat and moisture.

Storing your baking powder in an air-tight container, in a cool place will provide the longest lasting results.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## blissful

That baking powder I received back in 2017 is still in humidity free (if you can make them humidity free in plastic bags which is questionable because plastic oozes moisture over time) plastic bags. It is in a cool place. I've used NONE of it. We don't really use much. Based on my usage level, I have enough to provide 3 small countries with enough for anyone. So. 



So now that I don't use oil or fat, the baking powder is not often used. It wasn't used often before that.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Glass jars, sealed (doesn't have to be vacuum packed) will keep all moisture out.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## blissful

dragnlaw said:


> Good Post!
> 
> Now if I can just remember on down the road.




Follow up post. I'm baking zucchini bread whole wheat and carrot cake like bread whole wheat. I had lost the baking powder in the basement and then  finally FOUND. 



I can see I use baking powder very very slowly, this post started in 2017.  

It was labeled 'baking powder', so at least I was labeling consistently back then. We were looking at 4 am, found it closer to 5 am. It might have been more time efficient to drive to the store, buy some, come home.


----------

